# V35 vision rack probe placement



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

anyone got any pics of where to put the probe on a v35 vision rack,
i have the cable set up the way euroreps instructions say.
just seem to have an unstable temp. stayed at 90-94 then decided to have a random jump and go way over.

thanks


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

You have a few choices.
We normally have the probe clipped between the runs of heat cable underneath one of the tubs. 
Consider that near the floor will be cooler than the top level and adjust accordingly or preferably used 2 cables with 2 seperate Pulse Proportional stats.
A few degrees of heat can be lost because you are sensing the heat around the heat cable as opposed to inside the tub, but with a tweek of the thermostat up a little this usually gives you the tub temperature you need.
Unless you have it in a draft the temperature should remain very stable.
Always use Pulse Proportional thermostats!


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

hi peter 
yeah im using a pulse stat for top and bottom but they are both on one,
so you place the probe in the middle of the two lines of cable?
when i place it next to one of the cables it wasnt getting hot enough before but i havent tried in middle of both.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I only use one thermostat for the whole rack and temps are perfect throughout, although I do use more cable on the lower levels and the room is heated.

You need to have the probe an inch or so away from the cable I have found. I have mine just over half way up the rack clipped in like pererf said.


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

ive now moved mine, its roughly an inch laying next to the cable just between the other cable clips, ive used duck tape to tape it down and at the moment its sitting at around 90f although a minute ago it was around 91f - 91.5f but thats easy sorted just turn up the stat a bit.

think i'll have to keep playin about with it but if anyone could upload a few pics of theirs that would be good thanks


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

ok have just made another post about infra red thermometers accuracy as
after moving my probe and thinking i got it right as all my thermometers told me 91-94. tested with the new infra red and it told me like 98-100.
so now i dont know what to do with the probe etc.

as i cant seem to get an accurate reading from the thermometers and i dont know which is more accurate.

so the question i have is... if i put the probe on the hotspot inside one of the tubs would that be better for getting an accurate hot spot temp for the rest? meaning if i put paper over it like i do in the rest of the tubs???

help please lol


----------

